

Show HN: Coffee Meets Bagel for Recruiting - gre
http://www.overcoffee.co

======
wyclif
I just signed up.

Initial thoughts: good name, "over coffee" strikes the right no-nonsense note
of simplicity. But after signing up and seeing the confirmation "We are
brewing up an opportunity for you right now", I still don't know what this
does. Oh, I can guess what it does, but you need to let people know what
they're signing up for on the landing page.

EDIT: The confirmation email reads as follows:

 _Welcome to Over Coffee!

We are percolating your profile through our filters. We will contact you with
a slow drip of job listings once we have the grounds.

Thanks for signing up!

Ran, Darren & Doug

Your Over Coffee Jobristas_

Better, but still doesn't tell me what I'm getting.

------
jmathai
Looks like an interesting service. The space could definitely use some help.

But I was a bit put off by the notion of meeting a recruiter over coffee (or
lunch based on the photos?). The only person I'd meet for coffee would be a
founder or employee.

I might not be the target demographic here but it just felt a bit
invasive...which is part of the problem with recruiting to begin with.

~~~
rogerdickey
I think "Over Coffee" is just the name. Idea would be that if there's mutual
interest you start talking over email, then can go further or not as you'd
like

------
DjangoReinhardt
Uh, dammit.

I signed up and then realized I hadn't updated my LinkedIn profile in a long,
long time. How much will this affect the results?

To be honest, I am quite a lowly foot-soldier in terms of work-experience and,
therefore, not expecting too much. Just curious to see how this space
develops.

~~~
gre
Not a problem, just make sure to update your skills and you'll be good.

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
Ah, okay. Thanks for the prompt response. Good luck!

------
memset
Getting a 502 "Bad Gateway" when I click the "LinkedIn" link!

Curious: is there a fee? I don't see any pricing!

~~~
gre
Try again, hopefully I fixed it. There is no fee.

------
newman314
Why restrict to developers only?

~~~
gre
We're just targeting that market to start.

------
alooPotato
how do we signup to be a company looking to recruit?

~~~
gre
We will eventually have a signup page, but for now you can send me an email.
doug@liquidlabs.co

